# Deulofeu al Milan in prestito. E' fatta.



## admin (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ansa: per il trasferimento di Deulofeu manca ancora il sì dei cinesi che arriverà se il giocatore sbarcherà a Milano in prestito gratuito.

Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Dicembre 2016)

Non lo.conosco, com'è?


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2016)

Mai visto nè sentito.

In genere, però, i canterani del Barça spediti altrove sono delle sòle.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2016)

up


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Questo è buono davvero.

Un po leggerino fisicamente (non alla Bojan eh), grande tecnica e velocità, si è un po perso in inghilterra ma è primatista di presenze e reti (32 e 16) con la spagna under 21.

Esterno ambifascia o mezzapunta.

Io ci credo, fino a 3 anni fa era considerato il nuovo fenomeno del Barca.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.



Spero sia una bufala.....e i cinesi avrebbero autorizzato? ma chi cosa???????? SEMPRE PEGGIO


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Questo è un gran bel giocatore.


----------



## koti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Gioca a sinistra o a destra?


----------



## hiei87 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Se ne parlava bene fino a un paio di anni fa, poi mi pare si sia perso. Di sicuro, se l'Everton ce lo regala per 6 mesi, non deve aver fatto faville ultimamente.
Comunque vediamo. Generalmente i giocatori che vengono dalla Premier a gennaio, soprattutto in quel ruolo, hanno un altro passo e un'altra condizione fisica rispetto agli altri, vedasi Taarabt. Il talento in questo caso dovrebbe esserci.
D'altro canto a 0 di più non possiamo permetterci. Meglio una scommessa come lui che il solito mediocre assicurato alla galliani.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Dicembre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Spero sia una bufala.....e i cinesi avrebbero autorizzato? ma chi cosa???????? SEMPRE PEGGIO



Criticare sempre e comunque, almeno conosci il giocatore? Che nausea


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.


Questo spiega il no ad Orsolini. Prima operazione griffata da Mirabelli. La base tecnica è buona, vediamo come va.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo spiega il no ad Orsolini. Prima operazione griffata da Mirabelli. La base tecnica è buona, vediamo come va.



Giustissimo Casnop

Con Montella può far bene


----------



## diavolo (30 Dicembre 2016)

Raga ma il prestito secco


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Bene bene! 

Vediamo se confermano


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Gioca a sinistra o a destra?



Mi pare sia un destro che gioca a destra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Raga ma il prestito secco



scusate ma di cosa vi lamentate del prestito secco. 

A me quello che sembra evidente è che i cinesi a Giugno vogliano ricominciare quasi da zero se possibile, prendere un giocatore e metterlo sotto contratto significa non avere spazio di manovra , ne spazio fisico in rosa. Sembra chiaro che hanno altri piani, prendono questo ragazzo qui che tra 6 mesi torna a casa, c'è uno spazio da riempire a destra si riempie con un top player. Ora non ci sono soldi, quindi tutti quelli che si prenderebbero sarebbero feticci del condom, a me la strategia pare chiara, ora si prende gente per tappare buchi che poi a Giugno si chiudono in modo definitivo senza intralci.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (30 Dicembre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se ne parlava bene fino a un paio di anni fa, poi mi pare si sia perso. Di sicuro, se l'Everton ce lo regala per 6 mesi, non deve aver fatto faville ultimamente.
> Comunque vediamo. Generalmente i giocatori che vengono dalla Premier a gennaio, soprattutto in quel ruolo, hanno un altro passo e un'altra condizione fisica rispetto agli altri, vedasi Taarabt. Il talento in questo caso dovrebbe esserci.
> *D'altro canto a 0 di più non possiamo permetterci.* Meglio una scommessa come lui che il solito mediocre assicurato alla galliani.


Concordo...inutile farsi illusioni...questo è il massimo al quale possiamo aspirare...
Sinceramente il giocatore non lo conosco ma spero venga qui con il proposito di rilanciarsi e di conseguenza dare un contributo alla squadra...se per caso dovesse fallire no problem...ritorna a casa senza danno economico...


----------



## koti (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Raga ma il prestito secco


Sempre meglio del solito cesso di Galliani (Borini, Iturbe ecc), tanto si sapeva che il budget è di letteralmente 0 euro.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.



A zero euro è praticamente impossibile fare grandi colpi. Fatta questa ovvia premessa, viene più che altro da chiedersi se quest'operazione sia frutto di Maiorino o Mirabelli


----------



## Butcher (30 Dicembre 2016)

Si ma prestito secco...


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare sia un destro che gioca a destra.


È un trequarti, centro, destro o sinistro. Se richiesto, può mettersi a sinistra, ed è lì che gli verrà richiesto di agire. Non è un'ala classica, può partire anche dal centro e cercare il blitz in area. Vediamo cosa ne pensa Montella.


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scusate ma di cosa vi lamentate del prestito secco.
> 
> A me quello che sembra evidente è che i cinesi a Giugno vogliano ricominciare quasi da zero se possibile, prendere un giocatore e metterlo sotto contratto significa non avere spazio di manovra , ne spazio fisico in rosa. Sembra chiaro che hanno altri piani, prendono questo ragazzo qui che tra 6 mesi torna a casa, c'è uno spazio da riempire a destra si riempie con un top player. Ora non ci sono soldi, quindi tutti quelli che si prenderebbero sarebbero feticci del condom, a me la strategia pare chiara, ora si prende gente per tappare buchi che poi a Giugno si chiudono in modo definitivo senza intralci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Raga ma il prestito secco



Scusate però io davvero...
Ma l'avete letta l'intervista di Yonghong Li?

I cinesi non vogliono ulteriori debiti pregressi contratti da Galliani


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Curioso di sapere chi lo ha proposto...


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A zero euro è praticamente impossibile fare grandi colpi. Fatta questa ovvia premessa, viene più che altro da chiedersi se quest'operazione sia frutto di Maiorino o Mirabelli


Scommetterei sul secondo. L'opzione di Maiorino era Orsolini.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Dicembre 2016)

L'ultimo anno al Barca ha fatto benissimo, all'Everton pare si sia perso ma è un ottimo giocatore e giovanissimo...speriamo bene!


----------



## diavolo (30 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate però io davvero...
> Ma l'avete letta l'intervista di Yonghong Li?
> 
> I cinesi non vogliono ulteriori debiti pregressi contratti da Galliani


Giusto,con un diritto di riscatto ti indebiti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Giusto,con un diritto di riscatto ti indebiti.



Di solito col diritto di riscatto si imposta anche già la cifra a cui si fissa il riscatto....
Se il ragazzo fa bene e si vuole provare a tenerlo magari non gli comoda dover mantenere le condizioni strappate dal fesso pelato...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Giusto,con un diritto di riscatto ti indebiti.



ci pensi che forse il diritto di riscatto non te lo concedono soprattutto se stai cambiando società. 

Chi offre diritto ormai ha tutto da perderci sempre, e ormai nessuno prende questa strada specialmente per un ragazzo del 94. 
Se fa bene, lo prendi, se fa male lo spedisci indietro. Dimmi la società che possiede il cartellino cosa ci guadagna in una trattativa del genere. Si devono tappare buchi, o vuoi vedere (con tutto il rispetto) il futuro Milan cinese con un Deulofeu sulla destra? Io sinceramente da loro mi aspetto meglio.


----------



## koti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai visto nè sentito.
> 
> In genere, però, i canterani del Barça spediti altrove sono delle sòle.


Ovvio, se era forte il Barca non lo dava via.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq vi faccio notare che il procuratore di questo ragazzo è lo stesso di Jesè. Ecco ora giustificate le voci di questi ultimi giorni , probabilmente sono stati visti insieme lui e Galliani, o è volata qualche notizia dell'incontro e i giornali hanno provato ad indovinare.


----------



## Coripra (30 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Si ma prestito secco...



Sì ma leggere le risposte prima, ad uno stesso identico commento....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.



Gran bel colpo, sento la fragranza di Mirabelli lontana un miglio. Al contrario l'Orsacchiotto (decisamente meno pronto) era chiaramente un colpo della vecchia proprietà.

Gerardo sa svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, destra sinistra in mezzo ma presumo che sarà utilizzato a sinistra spesso da titolare o a destra come vice Suso. Troverà l'ambiente e il mister perfetto per crescere e visto che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2018, in estate i cinesi non avranno problemi a comprarlo se ce ne sarà bisogno.


----------



## Coripra (30 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran bel colpo, sento la fragranza di Mirabelli lontana un miglio. Al contrario l'Orsacchiotto (decisamente meno pronto) era chiaramente un colpo della vecchia proprietà.
> 
> Gerardo sa svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, destra sinistra in mezzo ma presumo che sarà utilizzato a sinistra spesso da titolare o a destra come vice Suso. Troverà l'ambiente e il mister perfetto per crescere e visto che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2018, in estate i cinesi non avranno problemi a comprarlo se ce ne sarà bisogno.



Sempre felice di leggere Felice


----------



## Butcher (30 Dicembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Sì ma leggere le risposte prima, ad uno stesso identico commento....



Scusi signore, la prossima volta impiegherò la mie pause sul lavoro per leggere tutti i commenti ai thread.
Chiedo venia, la mia testa sotto i suoi piedi.


----------



## medjai (30 Dicembre 2016)

Come spagnolo, conosco bene questo giocatore.

Un giocatore con un dribbling e velocità che non abbiamo in rosa. Più desequilibrante di Suso. Il suo problema è che è troppo individualista, non sa giocare troppo in gruppo. La qualità ce l'ha. Come acquisto non è male. Non mi piace che sia in prestito secco. Odio questo tipo di modalità perche non siamo una squadra piccola. Se lo facciamo giocare, almeno che noi abbiamo una oportunità di acquistarlo.

Comunque, è un giocatore che apporterà tanto se viene. Di solito gioca dove Suso, ma può giocare nell'altro esterno, quindi perfetto per noi. Infatti, Suso e Deulofeu hanno giocato tante volte insieme nella selezione spagnola inferiore.

Ovviamente questo da le piste ad Orsolini ad oggi. Ma è un giocatore che ancora deve esplodere.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

Se ne parlava molto bene... Acquisto che ci sta, sia per età che per contratto ed esborso di soldi... Certo avremmo bisogno di certezze ma almeno non è roba da Galliani


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Dicembre 2016)

anche Suso veniva dalla Premier dopo essere stato per tot anni una promessa spagnola non mantenuta...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran bel colpo, sento la fragranza di Mirabelli lontana un miglio. Al contrario l'Orsacchiotto (decisamente meno pronto) era chiaramente un colpo della vecchia proprietà.
> 
> Gerardo sa svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, destra sinistra in mezzo ma presumo che sarà utilizzato a sinistra spesso da titolare o a destra come vice Suso. Troverà l'ambiente e il mister perfetto per crescere e visto che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2018, in estate i cinesi non avranno problemi a comprarlo se ce ne sarà bisogno.



Molto bene.
In attesa della resurrezione di Niang, giocherà lui a sx.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Lo avrò visto giocare pochissime volte quindi non saprei descriverlo, però ho sempre letto buone cose su di lui. Speriamo..


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

acquisto di galliani


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

Però dire che Orsolini non è stato preso perché non è pronto o è più scarso può esser vero ma probabilmente non c'entra nulla, dato che la discriminante dovrebbe essere il fatto che semplicemente non lo prestavano o regalavano


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> anche Suso veniva dalla Premier dopo essere stato per tot anni una promessa spagnola non mantenuta...


Bravo pablog, e Montella con gli spagnoli ha da sempre buona intelligenza. Una scommessa, Vincenzino quest'anno le sta facendo tutte, tranne, ma speriamo di no, Niang. Bacca è stato semplicemente accettato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Farà bene perché come detto da altri i giocatori tecnici come lui che vengono dalla premier con un'altra preparazione hanno un passo in piu, e in una serie A mediocrissima può fare la differenza. Detto questo era cercato da Deportivo la Coruna e Marsiglia e ho detto tutto


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Però dire che Orsolini non è stato preso perché non è pronto o è più scarso può esser vero ma probabilmente non c'entra nulla, dato che la discriminante dovrebbe essere il fatto che semplicemente non lo prestavano o regalavano


Orsolini costava un euro. Troppo, per la parte cinese che non comprende i metodi di Galliani sulle operazioni onerose. O, forse, ha troppo compreso.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> anche Suso veniva dalla Premier dopo essere stato per tot anni una promessa spagnola non mantenuta...



Perfetto.


----------



## The P (30 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran bel colpo, sento la fragranza di Mirabelli lontana un miglio. Al contrario l'Orsacchiotto (decisamente meno pronto) era chiaramente un colpo della vecchia proprietà.
> 
> Gerardo sa svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo, destra sinistra in mezzo ma presumo che sarà utilizzato a sinistra spesso da titolare o a destra come vice Suso. Troverà l'ambiente e il mister perfetto per crescere e visto che ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2018, in estate i cinesi non avranno problemi a comprarlo se ce ne sarà bisogno.



per una volta mi tocca contraddirti Re.

Intanto l'agente si è incontrato con Galliani, e a me non odora affatto di colpo alla Mirabelli. Mi sembra anzi lontano un miglio un colpo alla Galliani. Classico giocatore da rivalutare: vedi Van Ginkel, Pasalic, Taarabt, ecc 

Inoltre non prendere Orsolini è un errore e basta. Abbiamo speso 10mln per Lapadula che è un mediocre giocatore. E ora 2,5mln per uno dei talenti più puri del calcio italiano sono una bestemmia?

Ce ne pentiremo di Orsolini.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Orsolini costava un euro. Troppo, per la parte cinese che non comprende i metodi di Galliani sulle operazioni onerose. O, forse, ha troppo compreso.




Va beh, speriamo bene dai


----------



## Coripra (30 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Scusi signore, la prossima volta impiegherò la mie pause sul lavoro per leggere tutti i commenti ai thread.
> Chiedo venia, la mia testa sotto i suoi piedi.



Che permaloso... 

io le mie pause le passo proprio così per non far perdere il tempo agli altri.


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Dicembre 2016)

cmq questo spagnolo ha giocato 11 partite quest'anno con l'Everton, mi sembra quasi un titolare a vedere le statistiche...


----------



## Serginho (30 Dicembre 2016)

E come per magia, Orsolini non è più il nuovo Messi


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E come per magia, Orsolini non è più il nuovo Messi


Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo da noi. Visti i precedenti alla Luiz Adriano (cartellino ed ingaggio senza misure), tuttavia, sarebbe stata una operazione dai contenuti impegnativi per i nuovi proprietari, specie se non controllata da loro. La bocciatura non è tecnica, ma economica.


----------



## DrHouse (30 Dicembre 2016)

Sarà la mia ignoranza, ma io a questo non l'ho mai sentito.
Quindi non giudico.
Non sono dunque nè felice nè incavolato per l'operazione.

Certo è che se sbologni Honda, Sosa, Vangioni e Mati, avresti avuto la possibilità di prenderli entrambi (anche Orsolini) e avere in panca due esterni, per come dite, promettenti.
Orsolini a 3 milioni, anche se va male, lo rivendi


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

A me comunque fa ridere chi snobba Orsolini, pur non avendo visto mezza partita di B
Siamo sicuri che un giocatore dell'Everton, lasciato partire in prestito secco e cercato da squadre di mezza classifica, possa essere tanto meglio di un 19enne che sarebbe costato una manciata di milioni? Bah


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2016)

Allora diciamoci la verità , questo è il giocatore che se torna in forma e capisce il campionato italiano come Suso farà i disastri perché 2 anni fa era il giocatore più promettente in Spagna .

Detto questo , ma è una mia convinzione Orsolini andava preso ... a 2 o 3 milioni al massimo lo rivendevi .


----------



## Hellscream (30 Dicembre 2016)

Mai sentito, vedremo.. Per il prestito secco credo sia chiaro che a giugno i cinesi vogliano iniziare con ben altra gente (o almeno lo spero!)


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Gran colpo

Altroché 

Anche se è in prestito secco e fa bene a giugno ce lo compriamo se vogliamo..e gli lasciamo anche la mancia


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Io spero sempre ci sia l'ok del tecnico.. conta quello. Io non lo vedo giocare da almeno un anno. Lo ricordo peró come uno dei ragazzini terribili dell'everton(lukaku mirallas barkley baines stones..)


----------



## VonVittel (30 Dicembre 2016)

Fantastico! Però ho solo un dubbio. Questo è un destro che gioca a destra prevalentemente. Avremmo bisogno di uno che giochi a sinistra

Per chi non lo conosce. Ragazzi ci è andata veramente di lusso, fidatevi


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Due riflessioni aggiuntive

1)I cinesi stoppano Orsolini e prendono Deulofeu.
Io la leggo così: evidentemente Galliani ha proposto Orsolini, noi sappiamo che si parla di 2-3 milioni, ma probabilmente ci sono in ballo le solite polpette in commissioni che i cinesi non vogliono vedere nemmeno dipinte.
Mirabelli conosceva già il talento purissimo del giocatore e ha deciso di prenderlo, quindi i cinesi hanno stoppato galliani per lasciare via libera a mirabelli.

2)Si parla di prestito secco, ma sono certo che c'è qualche accordo per il riscatto, eventualmente da trovare a stagione in corso.
Un po come pasalic: è in prestito secco ma già l'agente ha iniziato a intavolare il discorso, alla fine al chelsea non serve...

Insomma, sono soddisfatto e non lo nascondo.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Delofeou >>> Orsolini


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora diciamoci la verità , questo è il giocatore che se torna in forma e capisce il campionato italiano come Suso farà i disastri perché 2 anni fa era il giocatore più promettente in Spagna .
> 
> Detto questo , ma è una mia convinzione Orsolini andava preso ... a 2 o 3 milioni al massimo lo rivendevi .


Orsolini come idea ispirava anche a me, tuttavia: non si parla più di 2 o 3 milioni come costo cartellino (pare sia partita un' asta) questo delafou o come cippa si scrive mi sembra più pronto (e noi abbiam bisogno di un giocatore pronto ora)


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ovvio, se era forte il Barca non lo dava via.



Icardi,Keita,Fabregas??


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Dicembre 2016)

Molto bene. Adesso sotto con un centrocampista in entrata e fuori dalle balls gli esuberi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Icardi,Keita,Fabregas??



Ci sarebbe anche quella mezza sega di Thiago Alcantara...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche quella mezza sega di Thiago Alcantara...



D'altronde, se Aubameyang fosse stato forte, non l'avremmo dato via...

Ah, ops


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

E'un prestito ottimo(se confermato).Giocatore ideale per il gioco di Montella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ah, Deulofeu... sono combattuto al riguardo, ma cerchiamo di fare chiarezza.
Innanzitutto, diciamo che Deulofeu è un esterno offensivo destrorso che può giocare indifferentemente a destra o a sinistra, anche se in carriera ha giocato prevalentemente sulla fascia destra. 
Ora, da esterno offensivo pecca molto nella finalizzazione; infatti, da quando ha lasciato il Barcellona B, non ha segnato nemmeno dieci goal tra i grandi; ciò nonostante, restano fuori discussioni le sue doti tecniche e atletiche.
Perché è stato mollato dal Barcellona? Perché, al ritorno dal primo prestito all'Everton, durante la preparazione estiva del 2014 in Catalogna, Luis Enrique ha mal sopportato la sua scarsa applicazione durante gli allenamenti; quindi, Deulofeu è uno scansafatiche? Io non credo, anzi, credo che quello di Enrique sia stato un errore di valutazione, dal momento che, nello stesso 2014, Deulofeu si è trasferito al Siviglia e ha dato prova, paradossalmente, di grande applicazione, sotto, però, le direttive di Emery.
Ora, dato che a partire dall'estate del 2015 ho smesso di seguire Deulofeu e, pertanto, non so come sia andata la sua ultima stagione all'Everton, non so perché gli inglesi ce lo stiano prestando gratis: da un lato viene da pensare che l'Everton ci credesse nel giocatore, dato che l'anno scorso l'hanno acquistato definitivamente; dall'altro viene da pensare che, forse, stiano rimpiangendo la loro scelta, dato che vogliono mandarcelo in prestito.
L'unica conclusione che posso trarre è che si tratta di una scommessa. Il ragazzo deve migliorare molto, da un punto di vista tecnico, nella visione della porta e deve lavorare molto, sotto un profilo mentale, sull'applicazione, non tanto per lo svolgimento dei compiti della singola partita, quanto per la continuità; al riguardo, ho grande fiducia in Montella che, mentalmente, ha recuperato una squadra messa mediamente peggio, sia sotto un profilo mentale che tecnico, dello spagnolo, ma i dubbi restano.
Per concludere, inutile dire quanto mi faccia schifo il prestito secco, ma alla fine non ci perdiamo molto, perché, in sei mesi, sarà dura cavare qualcosa fuori da questo calciatore; tuttavia, se l'impresa dovesse riuscire, per un nuovo e ricco Milan cinese non dovrebbe essere un problema andarselo a prendere definitivamente a giugno. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ma si può riciclare anche come mezz'ala (vedi Jack) oppure è un ala e basta?


----------



## Snake (30 Dicembre 2016)

Prometteva benissimo 3 anni fa, mi pare fui proprio io a segnalarlo qui dopo un suo gol magnifico con l'Everton, dopo si è perso. E' niente più che una scommessa


----------



## DrHouse (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ho visto il video delle skills.
Troppo poco per giudicare, ma a me non sembra poter fare nulla di più di quello che già fa Honda


----------



## Dany20 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Visto che non abbiamo soldi, può essere una buona mossa anche se io mi concentrerei di più sul centrocampo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Fantastico! Però ho solo un dubbio. Questo è un destro che gioca a destra prevalentemente. Avremmo bisogno di uno che giochi a sinistra
> 
> Per chi non lo conosce. Ragazzi ci è andata veramente di lusso, fidatevi



Secondo transfermarkt è un dx che gioca prevalentemente a dx.
Ma può giocare anche a sx, così come Suso è un mancino che gioca a dx.
Avessimo Dzeko al posto di Bacca avrebbero maggiore importanza i cross alti dalle ali, ma così non è.
DEciderà Montella come farlo giocare.


----------



## Therealsalva (30 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma si può riciclare anche come mezz'ala (vedi Jack) oppure è un ala e basta?



Come mezz'ala sinceramente non credo, meglio da seconda punta/trequartista forse. Comunque si trova meglio sull'ala. Diciamo per collocazione tattica è un giocatore simile a Joaquin se vogliamo fare il paragone con un pupillo di Montella


----------



## koti (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Icardi,Keita,Fabregas??


Deulofeu hanno avuto tempo e modo di valutarlo, 3 anni nel Barcellona B, 2 in prima squadra. È diverso.


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche quella mezza sega di Thiago Alcantara...


Thiago Alcantara non lo hanno dato via per due soldi all'Everton.


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma si può riciclare anche come mezz'ala (vedi Jack) oppure è un ala e basta?


Difficile. È cresciuto molto sul piano atletico negli ultimi due anni, ha una base tecnica molto forte, ma non ha disciplina tattica e continuità agonistica per disimpegnarsi nel sofisticato ruolo di mezzala nel sistema di Montella. No, parte come alternativa a trequarti di Jack e Suso, o come risorsa per un passaggio al 4231, uno dei 3. Questo, ad oggi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Come mezz'ala sinceramente non credo, meglio da seconda punta/trequartista forse. Comunque si trova meglio sull'ala. Diciamo per collocazione tattica è un giocatore simile a Joaquin se vogliamo fare il paragone con un pupillo di Montella



Capito. Penso che nella nostra situazione un jolly sarebbe manna dal cielo.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Delofeou >>> Orsolini



Eh certo, arriva Deulofeu quindi è meglio di Orsolini, magari fino a ieri che sembravamo in corsa per l'italiano si sarebbe detto il contrario.
La verità è che Orsolini non arriva perchè costa, questo invece è gratis quindi ci si è buttati a pesce (o ce l'hanno tirato dietro, chi lo sa)...peccato perchè si potevano fare entrambe le operazioni, i ragazzi bravi vanno presi a prescindere


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Difficile. È cresciuto molto sul piano atletico negli ultimi due anni, ha una base tecnica molto forte, ma non ha disciplina tattica e continuità agonistica per disimpegnarsi nel sofisticato ruolo di mezzala nel sistema di Montella. No, parte come alternativa a trequarti di Jack e Suso, o come risorsa per un passaggio al 4231, uno dei 3. Questo, ad oggi.



Un vero peccato.


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo transfermarkt è un dx che gioca prevalentemente a dx.
> Ma può giocare anche a sx, così come Suso è un mancino che gioca a dx.
> Avessimo Dzeko al posto di Bacca avrebbero maggiore importanza i cross alti dalle ali, ma così non è.
> DEciderà Montella come farlo giocare.


Già. Questo 433 è clamorosamente mancante della punta centrale di ruolo. Gallo, salvaci tu, quando sarà possibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Come riserva, gratis, ci può stare


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Dicembre 2016)

benissimo ora fuori niang


----------



## Therealsalva (30 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh certo, arriva Deulofeu quindi è meglio di Orsolini, magari fino a ieri che sembravamo in corsa per l'italiano si sarebbe detto il contrario.
> La verità è che Orsolini non arriva perchè costa, questo invece è gratis quindi ci si è buttati a pesce (o ce l'hanno tirato dietro, chi lo sa)...peccato perchè si potevano fare entrambe le operazioni, i ragazzi bravi vanno presi a prescindere



Però se parliamo di talento Deulofeu all'età di Orsolini metteva in cascina 25 presenze ed una manciata di gol in Premier League con l'Everton, Orsolini ha le stesse cifre in serie B con l'Ascoli, poi magari è un futuro top player che cambierà il calcio in una maniera epocale, ma non so sinceramente quanto sarebbe potuto essere utile a questo Milan. (Io l'avrei preso eh, ma se in questo momento è necessario rispettare delle esigenze economiche alzo le mani, come per altro facciamo da 5 anni a questa parte)


----------



## Zani (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Icardi,Keita,Fabregas??



Mettici anche Piquè


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Già. Questo 433 è clamorosamente mancante della punta centrale di ruolo. Gallo, salvaci tu, quando sarà possibile.



Il Gallo di Torino immagino. Ma è bene precisarlo, perché qui alla parola Gallo si pensa al Condor.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Eh certo, arriva Deulofeu quindi è meglio di Orsolini, magari fino a ieri che sembravamo in corsa per l'italiano si sarebbe detto il contrario.
> La verità è che Orsolini non arriva perchè costa, questo invece è gratis quindi ci si è buttati a pesce (o ce l'hanno tirato dietro, chi lo sa)...peccato perchè si potevano fare entrambe le operazioni, i ragazzi bravi vanno presi a prescindere



Dai non scherziamo

Mai detto che avrei voluto paperini dai

Tra i due c'è un abisso e non ci vuole uno scienziato per capirlo ma basta essere un minimo informati


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video delle skills.
> Troppo poco per giudicare, ma a me non sembra poter fare nulla di più di quello che già fa Honda



va al triplo di honda


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> va al triplo di honda



Minimo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> va al triplo di honda



Non che ci voglia molto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dai non scherziamo
> 
> Mai detto che avrei voluto paperini dai
> 
> Tra i due c'è un abisso e non ci vuole uno scienziato per capirlo ma basta essere un minimo informati



È impossibile da stabilire con certezza chi farà una migliore carriera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2016)

Dribbling e velocità che ci saranno molto utili.
Peccato solo per la formula, ma fino a sto maledetto closing questo è quello che passa il convento.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> È impossibile da stabilire con certezza chi farà una migliore carriera.



Sicuramente 

Ma uno può farci comodo

L'altro è acerbo


----------



## DrHouse (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> va al triplo di honda



Se faccio un video con le skills di Honda dei primi due mesi di Inzaghi, sembra Garrincha

Detto questo, non posso giudicarlo da video.
Ma ahimè non riesco a esaltarmi


----------



## neversayconte (30 Dicembre 2016)

orsolini mi ha impressionato molto di più su youtube.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il Gallo di Torino immagino. Ma è bene precisarlo, perché qui alla parola Gallo si pensa al Condor.



Azz...
A momenti ci cascavo.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dai non scherziamo
> 
> Mai detto che avrei voluto paperini dai
> 
> Tra i due c'è un abisso e non ci vuole uno scienziato per capirlo ma basta essere un minimo informati



Parlami un po' delle caratteristiche tecniche e tattiche di Orsolini, sono curioso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente
> 
> Ma uno può farci comodo
> 
> L'altro è acerbo



E soprattutto deve giocare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Non é che stessimo cercando la pietra miliare per il futuro del Milan. Serviva un tappo all'ala fino a giugno quando si ricostruirá da zero.

In questo scenario Deulofeu in prestito (gratuito?)!é una manna dal cielo. Grande talento, può essere un flop, ma magari 2/3 partite da qui a fine anno é in grado di deciderle.

Sulla formula... Il diritto di riscatto va bene se viene vissato basso. Se devi fissarlo a 20 milioni tanto vale non metterlo. Questa estate sará un guocatore con un solo anno di contratto, se fa bene ed interessa al Milan e lui sintrova bene, la trattativa sarebbe in discesa in quanto potrebbe essere preso a gennaio 2018 a gratis.

Sarebbe stato meglio Jese, ma a questa operazione do un bell'8.

Su Orsolini... Pare ci siano molte squadre di serieA su di lui. Se fosse valutato veramente una grande promessa si starebbe parlando di minimo 10-15 milioni per il cartellino (vedi Diawara, Rog, Gerson, Caldara......) . Quindi o simparla di oltre 10 e non sarebbe alla nostra portata, oppure siamo sui 3, ma allora anche le altre di serieA lo ritengono un profilo da Empoli,Chievo..

Poi tutti possono sbagliare nella vita (Augbameyang docet), ma al momento é cosí Deulofeu, molto piú quotato ed economico di Orsolini.


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il Gallo di Torino immagino. Ma è bene precisarlo, perché qui alla parola Gallo si pensa al Condor.


E chi, sennò?  Con lui dentro, una settimana fa la partita sarebbe finita ai quarantacinque, avendo concesso i primi venti a loro. Accidenti.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo tranquilli, dai.
Chiunque arrivi, sarà sempre una scommessa.
Abbiamo già dimenticato Torres, Cerci, Destro, per citare solo i più recenti?
Un giocatore è come un ingranaggio di un orologio: bisogna che faccia la sua parte.
Non è detto che un componente d'oro funzioni meglio di uno in acciaio.
Si saprà sempre e solo _dopo._


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Orsolini viene dalla B. Se ti danno 3 mln si può considerare una buona cifra.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Parlami un po' delle caratteristiche tecniche e tattiche di Orsolini, sono curioso.



Ahahahah mi interroghi??

Comunque abbastanza tecnico, mancino, rapido ma non troppo..non un gran tiro..fisicamente un po gracile ma è normale per un 97

Nonostante giochi in serie b e contro i giocatori scarsi non mi ha per nulla impressionato 

Delofeu ha un'altro passo..molto più veloce e tecnico anche se molto individualista


----------



## VonVittel (30 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo transfermarkt è un dx che gioca prevalentemente a dx.
> Ma può giocare anche a sx, così come Suso è un mancino che gioca a dx.
> Avessimo Dzeko al posto di Bacca avrebbero maggiore importanza i cross alti dalle ali, ma così non è.
> DEciderà Montella come farlo giocare.



A sinistra è molto adattato. Non vorrei esagerare, ma è come mettere Callejon a sinistra secondo me.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2016)

Mah, non so


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah mi interroghi??
> 
> Comunque abbastanza tecnico, mancino, rapido ma non troppo..non un gran tiro..fisicamente un po gracile ma è normale per un 97
> 
> ...



Va' che coi video su Youtube non vale. 
Anzi se proprio vogliamo restare in tema video YT impressiona più Orsolini dello spagnolo, pur avendo ben tre anni in meno.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah mi interroghi??
> 
> Comunque abbastanza tecnico, mancino, rapido ma non troppo..non un gran tiro..fisicamente un po gracile ma è normale per un 97
> 
> ...



Ah scusa aggiungo

Può giocare solo a destra alto nel 4 3 3

L'altro su entrambi i lati


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

Io voglio tornare in Europa e per farlo serve gente che ha già giocato a certi livelli...Orsolini mi piace e preferisco sempre talenti italiani a stranieri ma ora serve gente pronta subito non scommesse...l'anno scoro Sensi era il nuovo Verratti,quest'anno non vede quasi mai campo a Sassuolo.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Va' che coi video su Youtube non vale.
> Anzi se proprio vogliamo restare in tema video YT impressiona più Orsolini dello spagnolo, pur avendo ben tre anni in meno.



e giocando in serie B...ricordo serie B...non la Premier.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Va' che coi video su Youtube non vale.
> Anzi se proprio vogliamo restare in tema video YT impressiona più Orsolini dello spagnolo, pur avendo ben tre anni in meno.



Ho visto sia i video che spezzoni di partita di b

E sai benissimo che i video ingannano altrimenti quello di Delofeu darebbe più nell'occhio


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

quanti danni può fare il tubo? gente che improvvisamente schifa Orsolini (senza averlo mai visto) mentre Deulofeu diventa il messi del giorno.  

Detto questo, Deulofeu non è nè carne nè pesce, presto ve ne accorgerete. Come caratteristiche può assomigliare a Candreva ma chiaramente più scarso. Un tempo ero un suo estimatore, ma questo è un bimbominkia che difficilmente farà carriera, tranne se mettesse la testa a posto. 
Orsolini non so cosa potrà diventare ma una cosa è certa che a 2/3 mln era un operazione da fare immediatamente, non tanto per il valore del giocatore ma per l'operazione economica in se. Queste sono le classiche operazioni in stile juve (infatti suppongo alla fine lo prenderanno loro insieme a qualche società amica) che permettono in futuro di fare importanti plusvalenze che sono manna dal cielo durante il mercato. Bastava prenderlo a gennaio, lo valutavi, se non era pronto lo mandavi in prestito ad una Atalanta che ha un maestro come Gasp che come minimo te lo rivaluta nel giro di un anno a 8/10 mln. Scelta assurda questa.....


----------



## Djerry (30 Dicembre 2016)

Non mi fascerei troppo la testa sul discorso del ruolo, semplicemente un destro viene più frequentemente utilizzato a destra in un 442 o 4231 perché ha qualche metro in più da coprire e maggiore ampiezza potenziale da offrire in rifinitura, mentre in un 433 viene più facilmente utilizzato "a piede invertito" perché come Suso è più utile il suo lavoro di rientro per incidere subito al tiro.
Ed il parallelo con Suso è impossibile da non fare, perché anche se con due modi diversi di intendere il calcio (Suso è meno atletico ma più ordinato nello stretto e sicuramente più razionale, Deulofeu è più esplosivo e temibile negli spazi ma anche più autoreferenziale e di temperamento), sono due fattispecie perfettamente complementari nel 433.

Questo ragazzo ha tanta creatività e fantasia istintiva anche per percepire la posizione dei compagni, mentre fa più fatica a leggere il gioco di squadra e coinvolgere in maniera più lineare per agevolare l'esecuzione. Per capirci, potrebbe più facilmente offrire un assist di tacco di prima che ti lascia a bocca aperta per il compagno che vede tagliare alle spalle, mentre potrebbe portare troppo palla in una transizione con spazio sbagliando il momento per servire il compagno smarcato in superiorità numerica e facendotelo maledire.

Sul poco utilizzo all'Everton, almeno in questi mesi il motivo è semplice e si chiama(va) Bolasie, che ha giocato 4 mesi da top player assoluto a destra nel 4231 di Koeman, in cui Miralles a sinistra e Barkley al centro dietro a Lukaku hanno rappresentato punti fermi.
Quando invece si sono schierati con due punte o addirittura quando è venuto a mancare Lukaku, ad essere schierato in posizione centrale (ovviamente con libertà di svariare e smarcarsi in ampiezza) è stato proprio Deulofeu, che ha molti minuti giocati come prima punta tattica o come seconda punta in verticale con Lukaku.

Poi la freddezza sotto porta non è affatto una sua qualità, è più facile vederlo andare a segno con conclusioni morbide a giro dalla distanza a difesa schierata che magari in un banale uno contro uno col portiere.


----------



## ralf (30 Dicembre 2016)

Mah giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto, a questo punto era meglio prendere in prestito Musonda del Chelsea.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> A sinistra è molto adattato. Non vorrei esagerare, ma è come mettere Callejon a sinistra secondo me.



Callejon fra 40 gg avrà 30 anni, ormai è poco adattabile. 
Deulofeu ne ha 22 (23 in Marzo) ed ha già giocato nel ruolo, dovrebbe adattarsi più facilmente.
Aggiungerei che confido molto in Montella. Saprà tirare fuori qualcosa di buono anche da lui.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e giocando in serie B...ricordo serie B...non la Premier.



In realtà io ho visto un video di Deulofeu in cui giocava in delle amichevoli estive contro squadrette. E comunque c'entra poco il campionato in questione, dai video si percepisce che lo spagnolo salta l'uomo grazie allo strapotere atletico e con le difese italiane che non lasciano spazi non so quanto possa fare, Orsolini invece crea superiorità numerica grazie alla tecnica, così come fa Suso per esempio.


----------



## Djerry (30 Dicembre 2016)

Callejon però è tutt'altro tipo di giocatore, perché diversamente dalla classica ala spagnola lui non ha assolutamente la priorità di ricevere e giocare palla tra i piedi, ma si esalta nel taglio alle spalle della linea con tempi francamente formidabili ed un gioco senza palla unico.

Deulofeu invece è come Suso un giocatore che vuole ricevere palla tra le linee o sull'esterno estremo per poi girarsi in pochissimo tempo e puntare venendo dentro al campo.


----------



## VonVittel (30 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Callejon fra 40 gg avrà 30 anni, ormai è poco adattabile.
> Deulofeu ne ha 22 (23 in Marzo) ed ha già giocato nel ruolo, dovrebbe adattarsi più facilmente.
> Aggiungerei che confido molto in Montella. Saprà tirare fuori qualcosa di buono anche da lui.



Magari può diventare una buona ala sinistra. Ma non dico questo. In più essendo in prestito secco per 6 mesi non è che puoi cambiare così tanto il suo stile di gioco.
Ciò che voglio dire, comunque, è che attualmente è come mettere Callejon a sinistra.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ci serviva qualcuno che facesse rifiatare gli esterni, questo ragazzo non mi entusiasma ma parliamo di un prestito secco. In estate mi auguro si possa ragionare su altri profili, su altre categorie di giocatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mah giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto, a questo punto era meglio prendere in prestito Musonda del Chelsea.



ancora più acerbo...però nettamente più talentuoso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Callejon però è tutt'altro tipo di giocatore, perché diversamente dalla classica ala spagnola lui non ha assolutamente la priorità di ricevere e giocare palla tra i piedi, ma si esalta nel taglio alle spalle della linea con tempi francamente formidabili ed un gioco senza palla unico.
> 
> *Deulofeu invece è come Suso un giocatore che vuole ricevere palla tra le linee o sull'esterno estremo per poi girarsi in pochissimo tempo e puntare venendo dentro al campo.*



COme scritto nell'altro post mi sembra più un El Sharawy che un Suso, spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## unbreakable (30 Dicembre 2016)

Era uno dei miei preferiti di quello everton di qualche stagione fa..non so perché koeman non lo facesse giocare..sinceramente non so se ha avuto guai fisici o altro..ma 3-4 anni fa ne ero rimasto impressionato...ha solo 22 anni e detiene il record di reti con under 21 spagnola (wikipedia)


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Callejon però è tutt'altro tipo di giocatore, perché diversamente dalla classica ala spagnola lui non ha assolutamente la priorità di ricevere e giocare palla tra i piedi, ma si esalta nel taglio alle spalle della linea con tempi francamente formidabili ed un gioco senza palla unico.
> 
> Deulofeu invece è come Suso un giocatore che vuole ricevere palla tra le linee o sull'esterno estremo per poi girarsi in pochissimo tempo e puntare venendo dentro al campo.



con Suso non ci azzecca nulla.


----------



## Djerry (30 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> COme scritto nell'altro post mi sembra più un El Sharawy che un Suso, spero di sbagliarmi...



Assolutamente (e rispondo anche a corvaro), ne facevo solo un fatto di differenza con Callejon tra le categorie "ama andare senza palla" (Callejon) ed "ama ricevere palla tra i piedi" (Suso, Deulofeu, in parte anche Faraone).

All'interno di quest'ultima categoria, Suso è decisamente più razionale ed "in controllo" rispetto agli altri due, che sono più istintivi e con potenziale atletico più esplosivo ma anche chiaramente più confusionari ed esposti a palle perse.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Diverse testate riportano che mancherebbe solo il "sì" della proprietà cinese per la buonuscita dell'operazione.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In realtà io ho visto un video di Deulofeu in cui giocava in delle amichevoli estive contro squadrette. *E comunque c'entra poco il campionato in questione*, dai video si percepisce che lo spagnolo salta l'uomo grazie allo strapotere atletico e con le difese italiane che non lasciano spazi non so quanto possa fare, Orsolini invece crea superiorità numerica grazie alla tecnica, così come fa Suso per esempio.



Se come no..centra poco....Premier e serie B.
Nessuna differenza.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

Deulofeu è un ragazzo del talento indiscusso ma che da noi può risultare un bluf come Bojan o magari essere cosi importante come Suso, quello certo è che con gente cosi la champions resta un sogno e pure la europa league un traguardo molto difficile, bisogna essere chiari. Sulla modalità preferisco non commentare troppo, solo dico che anni fa non avrei mai pensato che una società come il Milan possa prendere come moda giocatori in prestito secco di squadre come Chelsea o Everton, davero umiliante.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se come no..centra poco....Premier e serie B.
> Nessuna differenza.



In Premier si difende da cani.....paradossalmente ci sono squadre di B che si difendono meglio di quelle di Premier.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se come no..centra poco....Premier e serie B.
> Nessuna differenza.



Anzi no scusa, tatticamente la B vale dieci Premier.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In Premier si difende da cani.....paradossalmente ci sono squadre di B che si difendono meglio di quelle di Premier.



Occhio che i capiscers ti sbranano.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

In Premier basta essere intelligenti e/o andare più veloce del tuo avversario e sembrare un'ottima ala. Vediamo Walcott in Italia cosa farebbe...


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In Premier si difende da cani.....paradossalmente ci sono squadre di B che si difendono meglio di quelle di Premier.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anzi no scusa, tatticamente la B vale dieci Premier.


Arrivederci.
Forse non avete notato che negli ultimi anni giocatori che in serie A erano mostri (anche di tecnica) in Premier non hanno visto palla.Lì ti pressano in 3 e per tutta la partita altrochè ritmi blandi della serie B.
In serie B e nelle piccole di A non ci si difende bene...ci si arrocca in difesa..è diverso.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Arrivederci.



mica è colpa mia se non segui la Premier o la B o peggio se non ne capisci di calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.



Ma è tanto difficile giudicare il ragazzo dopo averlo visto all'opera? Bah....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Arrivederci.



Ho visto in Premier league difensori centrali schierati in linea, a minimo 8 metri di distanza uno dall'altro, a palla scoperta. Giusto in Corea Del Sud si vedono queste cose.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mica è colpa mia se non segui la Premier o la B o peggio se non ne capisci di calcio.



capisci tutto tu...come sempre...tutti gli altri invece non arrivano ai tuoi ragionamenti complessissimi.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto in Premier league difensori centrali schierati in linea, a minimo 8 metri di distanza uno dall'altro, a palla scoperta. Giusto in Corea Del Sud si vedono queste cose.



Ed io ho visto gente come Salah Cuadrado Jovetic essere inesistenti mentre da noi erano o diventano idoli...
Fatemi l'esempio opposto e comincerò a darvi credito..


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Veramente qualcuno crede che nell'immediato sarebbe stato meglio un '97 dalla B?


----------



## Djerry (30 Dicembre 2016)

Può anche essere corretto dire che in serie B c'è più attenzione tattica e che molti terzini di Premier sono del tutto indisciplinati nelle marcature e nei fondamentali difensivi, ma c'è un "però" enorme: la velocità ed i tempi di esecuzione.

Con tutto il bene del mondo per la nostra amata serie B, ma tra prendere palla e rientrare scartando Asmah, Daprelà, Pezzi, Coly, Letizia, Renzetti, Martin, Keita, Mazzotta, Coppolaro, Calderoni, Di Chiara, Longhi, Mammarella, Vitale, Beghetto, Migliore, Germoni, Rizzato, Souprayen, Pucino...

e farlo contro qualsiasi pur sgrammatico terzino di Premier, l'abisso vero è nel tempo a disposizione per fare la giocata.


----------



## Aron (30 Dicembre 2016)

Acquisto alla Pasalic, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Spero solo che Montella abbia dato l'ok perchè alla fine DEVE sapere lui dove farlo giocare.
Voi credete che giocherà a destra oppure bisogna aspettarsi un cambio di modulo con Jack e Deulofeu mezze ale, Locatelli o Bertolacci al centro e Suso trequartista dietro le due punte (Bacca e Lapadula)?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Dicembre 2016)

14 pagine di commenti...ma è sicuro che viene o è ancora da vedere??


----------



## Coripra (30 Dicembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma è tanto difficile giudicare il ragazzo dopo averlo visto all'opera? Bah....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ed io ho visto gente come Salah Cuadrado Jovetic essere inesistenti mentre da noi erano o diventano idoli...
> Fatemi l'esempio opposto e comincerò a darvi credito..



Il motivo è presto detto. In premier hanno rose migliori perché hanno più soldi. Salah aveva tantissima concorrenza e lo stesso Jovetic, in premier si spende e spande per giocattoli che poi vengono buttati per altri nuovi.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2016)

*Ansa: per il trasferimento di Deulofeu manca ancora il sì dei cinesi che arriverà se il giocatore sbarcherà a Milano in prestito gratuito. *


----------



## Djerry (30 Dicembre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che Montella abbia dato l'ok perchè alla fine DEVE sapere lui dove farlo giocare.
> Voi credete che giocherà a destra oppure bisogna aspettarsi un cambio di modulo con Jack e Deulofeu mezze ale, Locatelli o Bertolacci al centro e Suso trequartista dietro le due punte (Bacca e Lapadula)?



Del tutto da escludere Deulofeu mezzala, proprio non ha i concetti di gioco nemmeno per uno che sa plasmare trequartisti arretrandoli come Montella.

Deulofeu paradossalmente è più facile da immaginare come punta di movimento che nei tre di centrocampo, detto che il posto perfetto è come alter ego sull'altra fascia (quindi a sinistra) di Suso nel 433.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che Montella abbia dato l'ok perchè alla fine DEVE sapere lui dove farlo giocare.
> Voi credete che giocherà a destra oppure bisogna aspettarsi un cambio di modulo con Jack e Deulofeu mezze ale, Locatelli o Bertolacci al centro e Suso trequartista dietro le due punte (Bacca e Lapadula)?



Un cambio di modulo lo vedo difficile.
Secondo me giocherà a sx al posto dello spento Niang.
Cio' non toglie che può benissimo dare il cambio a Suso in caso di necessità o invertire i rispettivi ruoli.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Può anche essere corretto dire che in serie B c'è più attenzione tattica e che molti terzini di Premier sono del tutto indisciplinati nelle marcature e nei fondamentali difensivi, ma c'è un "però" enorme: la velocità ed i tempi di esecuzione.
> 
> Con tutto il bene del mondo per la nostra amata serie B, ma tra prendere palla e rientrare scartando Asmah, Daprelà, Pezzi, Coly, Letizia, Renzetti, Martin, Keita, Mazzotta, Coppolaro, Calderoni, Di Chiara, Longhi, Mammarella, Vitale, Beghetto, Migliore, Germoni, Rizzato, Souprayen, Pucino...
> 
> e farlo contro qualsiasi pur sgrammatico terzino di Premier, l'abisso vero è nel tempo a disposizione per fare la giocata.



Basta giocare alle spalle del terzino e sono fregati.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: per il trasferimento di Deulofeu manca ancora il sì dei cinesi che arriverà se il giocatore sbarcherà a Milano in prestito gratuito. *



Vogliono vederci chiaro: i gratuiti di Galliani vengono onorati con laute commissioni.
Vedi Rodrigo Ely: costo 0, Tangente: 8 Mln.
Hanno mangiato la pincola anche in Cina...


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Il motivo è presto detto. In premier hanno rose migliori perché hanno più soldi. Salah aveva tantissima concorrenza e lo stesso Jovetic, in premier si spende e spande per giocattoli che poi vengono buttati per altri nuovi.



Le loro occasioni le hanno avute tutti...ma non ci stavano dietro...
Tutti quelli forti che da noi vanno là ce li rispediscono indietro.Le loro mezze pippe come Gervinho Suso e Salah da noi diventano mostri.
Sarà un caso? mah....


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Veramente qualcuno crede che nell'immediato sarebbe stato meglio un '97 dalla B?



Purtroppo sembrerebbe di si


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ma questo spagnolo non può giocare mezz'ala per attitudine (mancanza di spirito di sacrificio) o per cosa?


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: per il trasferimento di Deulofeu manca ancora il sì dei cinesi che arriverà se il giocatore sbarcherà a Milano in prestito gratuito. *



Ma tipo per Messi a 20 milioni con ingaggio di 5 lo direbbero si? O anche quello lo vorrebbero gratis?


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma tipo per Messi a 20 milioni con ingaggio di 5 lo direbbero si? O anche quello lo vorrebbero gratis?



Loro chi??? ma esistono o no??


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Io sapevo che bisogna chiedere il permesso pure alla marmotta, che ci vede bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## sballotello (30 Dicembre 2016)

Il vice Suso o parte il cesso a pedali di niang?


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: per il trasferimento di Deulofeu manca ancora il sì dei cinesi che arriverà se il giocatore sbarcherà a Milano in prestito gratuito. *



Bene.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Loro chi??? ma esistono o no??



Mi auguro che sta storia del permesso dei cinesi sia una bufala, ma penso che invece sia vera... So che molti di voi la pensano diversamente, ma a me pare intelligente, per non dire dovuto, rinforzare già adesso una squadra che sarà tua, invece di mettere paletti e non approvare ulteriori costi... Voi dite che è per Galliani, però anche Deulofeu lo porta il pelato, Sosa l'ha portato il pelato, com'è che questi vanno bene e gli stipendi glieli pagano volentieri?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che sta storia del permesso dei cinesi sia una bufala, ma penso che invece sia vera... So che molti di voi la pensano diversamente, ma a me pare intelligente, per non dire dovuto, rinforzare già adesso una squadra che sarà tua, invece di mettere paletti e non approvare ulteriori costi... Voi dite che è per Galliani, però anche Deulofeu lo porta il pelato, Sosa l'ha portato il pelato, com'è che questi vanno bene e gli stipendi glieli pagano volentieri?



I cinesi non hanno alcuna voce in capitolo, finché non avviene il closing. Soltanto vengono accusati di bloccare il mercato del Milan, perché B&G sono intoccabili e non si possono discutere.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ed io ho visto gente come Salah Cuadrado Jovetic essere inesistenti mentre da noi erano o diventano idoli...
> Fatemi l'esempio opposto e comincerò a darvi credito..



Il calcio è molto relativo, non è una scienza esatta.


----------



## Casnop (30 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Vogliono vederci chiaro: i gratuiti di Galliani vengono onorati con laute commissioni.
> Vedi Rodrigo Ely: costo 0, Tangente: 8 Mln.
> Hanno mangiato la pincola anche in Cina...


Più semplicemente, hanno letto i bilanci, e purtroppo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Veramente qualcuno crede che nell'immediato sarebbe stato meglio un '97 dalla B?



chi lo ha scritto? personalmente mi sembra ovvio che lo spagnolo sia più pronto, ma il punto non è questo. Nell'immediato nessuno dei due ti fa fare il salto di qualità, entrambi vanno adattati alla serie A per tecnica, tattica e fisicità. Su entrambi ci devi lavorare per un pò di tempo, ma mentre nel primo caso hai un giocatore un pò più maturo ed esperto ma in prestito secco, ergo non te ne fai nulla in ottica futura; nel secondo caso bloccando il giocatore, non per forza portarlo immediatamente in serie A, hai un prospetto interessante da poter far cresce a costi irrisori, che se ti esplode lo riporti alla base viceversa basta darlo a qualche squadra amica che comunque lo rivaluta e fai plusvalenza. E' proprio l'operazione concettualmente che è sbagliata quella di deulofeu. Se avessimo preso entrambi allora nulla da dire, uno per coprire una falla numerica e l'altro come investimento futuro. Mosse intelligenti. Così no.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi lo ha scritto? personalmente mi sembra ovvio che lo spagnolo sia più pronto, ma il punto non è questo. Nell'immediato nessuno dei due ti fa fare il salto di qualità, entrambi vanno adattati alla serie A per tecnica, tattica e fisicità. Su entrambi ci devi lavorare per un pò di tempo, ma mentre nel primo caso hai un giocatore un pò più maturo ed esperto ma in prestito secco, ergo non te ne fai nulla in ottica futura; nel secondo caso bloccando il giocatore, non per forza portarlo immediatamente in serie A, hai un prospetto interessante da poter far cresce a costi irrisori, che se ti esplode lo riporti alla base viceversa basta darlo a qualche squadra amica che comunque lo rivaluta e fai plusvalenza. E' proprio l'operazione concettualmente che è sbagliata quella di deulofeu. Se avessimo preso entrambi allora nulla da dire, uno per coprire una falla numerica e l'altro come investimento futuro. Mosse intelligenti. Così no.



Il fatto è che non sono operazioni alternative. Uno costa 3-4 mln, l'altro zero.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che non sono operazioni alternative. Uno costa 3-4 mln, l'altro zero.



3,5 mln sono un costo irrisorio, che comunque riesci a racimolare tramite cessione e risparmi di ingaggi....dicono non sia stata fatta perché a Fassone e co non piaceva...per me scelta sbagliata.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Fassone & co. non lavorano per Berlusconi??


----------



## luigi61 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ansa: per il trasferimento di Deulofeu manca ancora il sì dei cinesi che arriverà se il giocatore sbarcherà a Milano in prestito gratuito.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, è Deulofeu (ex canterano del Barça) il primo acquisto del mercato di gennaio 2017. E' stato trovato l'accordo con l'Everton. Lo spagnolo arriverà a Milano con la formula del prestito secco. E' arrivato anche l'ok dei cinesi.



Mi comincerò a divertire solo quando si parlerà del Milan in questi termini e non con promesse tutte da verificare, questo è quello che mi aspetto e che voglio dai cinesi...come immagino anche tutti voi...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Arrivederci.
> Forse non avete notato che negli ultimi anni giocatori che in serie A erano mostri (anche di tecnica) in Premier non hanno visto palla.Lì ti pressano in 3 e per tutta la partita altrochè ritmi blandi della serie B.
> In serie B e nelle piccole di A non ci si difende bene...ci si arrocca in difesa..è diverso.


Da quand'è che non guardi la Serie A? 4-5 anni almeno? Perché in A a oggi, a parte forse Palermo e Crotone, nessuna squadra gioca per difendersi nella propria area, anzi tutte, anche le piccole, hanno spirito d'iniziativa, quasi tutte le squadre difendono in avanti. Sarà un caso se i giocatori che sbarcano qui hanno sempre fatto defecare? Hai mai visto come marcano in Premier? I terzini che seguono a uomo gli esterni avversari e lasciano dei buchi assurdi. La Premier tatticamente è robaccia, non è un caso se le squadre più organizzate lì sono guidate da un italiano (Conte), un tedesco (Klopp) e un argentino (Pochettino).


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Veramente qualcuno crede che nell'immediato sarebbe stato meglio un '97 dalla B?



Dumba', non fossilizzarti sulle categorie di differenza pure tu. Guarda Kondogbia e Duncan, uno giocava nel Monaco arrivato ai quarti, l'altro in Sassuolo e Samp. Chi dà le piste all'altro a oggi? Daje su..


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi lo ha scritto? personalmente mi sembra ovvio che lo spagnolo sia più pronto, ma il punto non è questo. Nell'immediato nessuno dei due ti fa fare il salto di qualità, entrambi vanno adattati alla serie A per tecnica, tattica e fisicità. Su entrambi ci devi lavorare per un pò di tempo, ma mentre nel primo caso hai un giocatore un pò più maturo ed esperto ma in prestito secco, ergo non te ne fai nulla in ottica futura; nel secondo caso bloccando il giocatore, non per forza portarlo immediatamente in serie A, hai un prospetto interessante da poter far cresce a costi irrisori, che se ti esplode lo riporti alla base viceversa basta darlo a qualche squadra amica che comunque lo rivaluta e fai plusvalenza. E' proprio l'operazione concettualmente che è sbagliata quella di deulofeu. Se avessimo preso entrambi allora nulla da dire, uno per coprire una falla numerica e l'altro come investimento futuro. Mosse intelligenti. Così no.



Posso capire, l'importante è che nessuno pensi ció che ho scritto 



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dumba', non fossilizzarti sulle categorie di differenza pure tu. Guarda Kondogbia e Duncan, uno giocava nel Monaco arrivato ai quarti, l'altro in Sassuolo e Samp. Chi dà le piste all'altro a oggi? Daje su..



Oggi, dopo che Duncan ha avuto tempo, al Milan non c'è tempo


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che non sono operazioni alternative. Uno costa 3-4 mln, l'altro zero.


Uno, anche fallisse, puoi rivenderlo come hai fatto con Saponara, l'altro invece anche dimostrasse qualcosa lo devi comunque rispedire indietro dopo sei mesi, lasso di tempo in cui non è neanche detto possa adattarsi al nostro campionato. Preferisco tutta la vita un'operazione alla Orsolini.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quand'è che non guardi la Serie A? 4-5 anni almeno? Perché in A a oggi, a parte forse Palermo e Crotone, nessuna squadra gioca per difendersi nella propria area, anzi tutte, anche le piccole, hanno spirito d'iniziativa, quasi tutte le squadre difendono in avanti. Sarà un caso se i giocatori che sbarcano qui hanno sempre fatto defecare? Hai mai visto come marcano in Premier? I terzini che seguono a uomo gli esterni avversari e lasciano dei buchi assurdi. La Premier tatticamente è robaccia, non è un caso se le squadre più organizzate lì sono guidate da un italiano (Conte), un tedesco (Klopp) e un argentino (Pochettino).



I migliori giocatori però sono in premier, koala.
Il calcio migliore si gioca in premier, i ritmi migliori si giocano in premier.
Cuadrado che in A sembra un dio in premier non saltava mai l'uomo.
Che tatticamente la A sia avanti è vero ma la premier da anni è tanta tanta roba per forza fisica, intensità , qualità media altissima.
I difetti che tu sottolinei sono veri ma perchè in italia la tattica serve anche a tappare dei limiti, in premier si gioca e giocano tutti perchè tutti hanno armi per farlo.
Molti club di A che prendono scarti dalla premier lo fanno perchè quei giocatori a quella velocità non riescono a giocare.
In serie A a confronto si passeggia.
juve-empoli in italia è robaccia, in premier prima contro ultima è tutta da giocare.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Posso capire, l'importante è che nessuno pensi ció che ho scritto
> 
> 
> 
> Oggi, dopo che Duncan ha avuto tempo, al Milan non c'è tempo



Sì, ma chi ci dice che Deulofeu sia già pronto, dai?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 3,5 mln sono un costo irrisorio, che comunque riesci a racimolare tramite cessione e risparmi di ingaggi....dicono non sia stata fatta perché a Fassone e co non piaceva...per me scelta sbagliata.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Uno, anche fallisse, puoi rivenderlo come hai fatto con Saponara, l'altro invece anche dimostrasse qualcosa lo devi comunque rispedire indietro dopo sei mesi, lasso di tempo in cui non è neanche detto possa adattarsi al nostro campionato. Preferisco tutta la vita un'operazione alla Orsolini.



Ma infatti voglio sperare che non sia un rifiuto tecnico, perchè 1)non sembra male, 2) mal che vada non perdi niente.

Vorrebbe dire che questi già cominciano a fare danni.

Detto questo, ci sarebbe anche spazio per prenderli entrambi, non la capisco davvero sta cosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma chi ci dice che Deulofeu sia già pronto, dai?



Sicuramente lo è di più, è piu di qualche anno che è in giro.

Chiaro non è il massimo della vita ma ad oggi prendo questi sei mesi con il nostro "budget" è una buona idea


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I migliori giocatori però sono in premier, koala.
> Il calcio migliore si gioca in premier, i ritmi migliori si giocano in premier.
> Cuadrado che in A sembra un dio in premier non saltava mai l'uomo.
> Che tatticamente la A sia avanti è vero ma la premier da anni è tanta tanta roba per forza fisica, intensità , qualità media altissima.
> ...



Non mi trovi d'accordo questa volta. Innanzitutto per me il miglior calcio si fa in Liga, dove c'è di tutto: tecnica, organizzazione tattica in entrambe le fasi e i giocatori migliori nel complesso li troviamo lì, almeno per me, ripeto.
In Premier i giocatori vengono risaltati soprattutto dal fatto che non c'è minima organizzazione, ricordo che qualche anno fa il City di Pellegrini vinse la Premier pur essendo una squadra disorganizzatissima: reparti sfilacciati, giocatori che facevano pressing sbagliando sempre le tempistiche, terzini che lasciavano buchi enormi. Lo scorso anno è bastato uno che qui è sempre stato definito "eterno secondo" per mettere a nudo tutti i problemi di quel campionato.
Non concordo neanche sulla chiosa: Juve-Empoli sarà scontato dal punto di vista del risultato, ma in quanto a organizzazione si vedrebbero ben altre cose rispetto a un testacoda di Premier.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quand'è che non guardi la Serie A? 4-5 anni almeno? Perché in A a oggi, a parte forse Palermo e Crotone, nessuna squadra gioca per difendersi nella propria area, anzi tutte, anche le piccole, hanno spirito d'iniziativa, quasi tutte le squadre difendono in avanti. *Sarà un caso se i giocatori che sbarcano qui hanno sempre fatto defecare?* Hai mai visto come marcano in Premier? I terzini che seguono a uomo gli esterni avversari e lasciano dei buchi assurdi. La Premier tatticamente è robaccia, non è un caso se le squadre più organizzate lì sono guidate da un italiano (Conte), un tedesco (Klopp) e un argentino (Pochettino).


I giocatori che sbarcano qui fanno defecare?? ma se ti ho fatto l'esempio di calciatori fisicamente straripanti che in inghilterra hanno fallito...mi sa che sei tu quello non aggiornato.
Altrochè campionato tatticamente superiore e Delofeu non passa le difese perchè non ci sono spazi in Italia..E' proprio l'esatto contrario. Lo dimostrano i fatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo questa volta. Innanzitutto per me il miglior calcio si fa in Liga, dove c'è di tutto: tecnica, organizzazione tattica in entrambe le fasi e i giocatori migliori nel complesso li troviamo lì, almeno per me, ripeto.
> In Premier i giocatori vengono risaltati soprattutto dal fatto che non c'è minima organizzazione, ricordo che qualche anno fa il City di Pellegrini vinse la Premier pur essendo una squadra disorganizzatissima: reparti sfilacciati, giocatori che facevano pressing sbagliando sempre le tempistiche, terzini che lasciavano buchi enormi. Lo scorso anno è bastato uno che qui è sempre stato definito "eterno secondo" per mettere a nudo tutti i problemi di quel campionato.
> Non concordo neanche sulla chiosa: Juve-Empoli sarà scontato dal punto di vista del risultato, ma in quanto a organizzazione si vedrebbero ben altre cose rispetto a un testacoda di Premier.



Dipende dai gusti di ognuno.
Per me il calcio è ritmo, corsa, coraggio, qualità.
Quindi per me la premier è il top.
La spagna è come l'italia peculiare per il sul calcio ma la premier attualmente ha un pò il meglio di tutti i tipo di calcio possibile.
I buchi che tu noti si creano perchè tutti giocano, ogni partita è giocata alla grande per vincere.
Per quanto riguarda la qualità media penso ti sbagli : il meglio è in premier.
Guarda le piccole che possibilità economiche hanno e che calciatori annoverano.
Quando parlo di calcio intendo poi tutto il movimento . In italia il vero calcio lo abbiamo visto fino agli anni 90-2000.
Dopo le sette sorelle abbiamo avuto la fine di un'epoca.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende dai gusti di ognuno.
> Per me il calcio è ritmo, corsa, coraggio, qualità.
> Quindi per me la premier è il top.
> La spagna è come l'italia peculiare per il sul calcio ma la premier attualmente ha un pò il meglio di tutti i tipo di calcio possibile.
> ...



Certamente, sono gusti. Ognuno ovviamente dice la sua, ci mancherebbe. Io guardo le partite principalmente per vedere come si organizzano le squadre nelle due fasi: se cercano il pressing alto o no, come scalano sul portatore di palla, ecc. ecc. ma non biasimo chi privilegia i ritmi della Premier


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> I giocatori che sbarcano qui fanno defecare?? ma se ti ho fatto l'esempio di calciatori fisicamente straripanti che in inghilterra hanno fallito...mi sa che sei tu quello non aggiornato.
> Altrochè campionato tatticamente superiore e Delofeu non passa le difese perchè non ci sono spazi in Italia..E' proprio l'esatto contrario. Lo dimostrano i fatti.



Poi mi dici quanti giocatori britannici hanno sfondato nel nostro calcio. Per quanto riguarda Deulofeu vedremo cosa sarà capace di fare in Italia..


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Poi mi dici quanti giocatori britannici hanno sfondato nel nostro calcio. Per quanto riguarda Deulofeu vedremo cosa sarà capace di fare in Italia..



Non parlo di giocatori britannici..parlo di quelli venuti dalla Premier che là erano scarti e qui son diventati fenomeni assoluti.Gervinho Salah oppure il contrario Jovetic e Cuadrado fenomeni qui,mezzi brocchi là.
Tu hai detto che Orsolini è più adatto a Delofeu perchè pure in serie B c è più tattica della premier e le caratteristiche Di Orsolini sono migliori per il nostro campionato dove ci sono pochi spazi.Volevo solo farti notare che gente come Salah e Gervinho che nella ''povera tatticamente'' Premier toccavano 4 palloni,qui in Italia hanno trovato letteralmente praterie.Discorso inverso per Cuadrado.
Quindi questo discorso della tattica mi sembra più un luogo comune ormai.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certamente, sono gusti. Ognuno ovviamente dice la sua, ci mancherebbe. Io guardo le partite principalmente per vedere come si organizzano le squadre nelle due fasi: se cercano il pressing alto o no, come scalano sul portatore di palla, ecc. ecc. ma non biasimo chi privilegia i ritmi della Premier



Non ho detto che sia il mio ideale di calcio ma da osservatore devo riconoscere che sfondare/vincere/affermarsi in premier sia più complicato che da altre parti e questo perchè il livello tecnico/agonistico è altissimo.
Come è pure durissimo giocare da protagonisti per molti anni perchè quel ritmo ti logora.
Da appassionato di tattica a volte pure io noto disastri nelle partite della premier , come tu fai giustamente notare, ma quando si spinge a mille all'ora e quando si bada soprattutto a creare e poi a distruggere è normale che gli equilibri vadano a farsi benedire.
La premier però per qualità dei calciatori, non per il resto, ciò che era la serie A fino a tanti anni fa.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che sia il mio ideale di calcio ma da osservatore devo riconoscere che sfondare/vincere/affermarsi in premier sia più complicato che da altre parti e questo perchè il livello tecnico/agonistico è altissimo.
> Come è pure durissimo giocare da protagonisti per molti anni perchè quel ritmo ti logora.
> Da appassionato di tattica a volte pure io noto disastri nelle partite della premier , come tu fai giustamente notare, ma quando si spinge a mille all'ora e quando si bada soprattutto a creare e poi a distruggere è normale che gli equilibri vadano a farsi benedire.
> La premier però per qualità dei calciatori, non per il resto, ciò che era la serie A fino a tanti anni fa.



Concordo anche le virgole...anzi gli spazi fra le parole


----------



## ralf (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq vi faccio notare che il procuratore di questo ragazzo è lo stesso di Jesè. Ecco ora giustificate le voci di questi ultimi giorni , probabilmente sono stati visti insieme lui e Galliani, o è volata qualche notizia dell'incontro e i giornali hanno provato ad indovinare.


Magari arrivano entrambi in prestito secco, anche perchè Deulofeu gioca prevalentemente a destra, 25 partite 3 gol 10 assist 34 chances create solo nella stagione 2015/2016.


----------



## martinmilan (30 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Magari arrivano entrambi in prestito secco, anche perchè Deulofeu gioca prevalentemente a destra, 25 partite 3 gol 10 assist 34 chances create solo nella stagione 2015/2016.



anche io lo ricordo capace di giocare bene solo a destra...a sinistra era un altro giocatore...vediamo.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti voglio sperare che non sia un rifiuto tecnico, perchè 1)non sembra male, 2) mal che vada non perdi niente.
> 
> Vorrebbe dire che questi già cominciano a fare danni.
> 
> Detto questo, ci sarebbe anche spazio per prenderli entrambi, non la capisco davvero sta cosa.



soprattutto con la vendita (e anche il risparmio sull'ingaggio) di qualche cesso succhiasoldi...mah...nella peggiore delle ipotesi sarebbe stato un Niang 2.0 (bravo ma incostante), nella migliore un Suso, comunque non ci perdevamo niente


----------



## robs91 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ma siamo sicuri che sia fatta?Di Marzio che dice?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi;1118660 Sicuramente lo è di più ha scritto:


> Ma questa mi sembra una cosa molto simile al discorso tecnici stranieri vs italiani di cui si discuteva questa estate...
> e conosciamo tutti i responsi del campo...
> 
> Qui parliamo di un ragazzino che ha giocato, non tantissimo, in campionati importanti ma tatticamente non impegnativi cone il nostro, per giunta giustamente o ingiustamente bocciato,
> ...


----------



## VonVittel (30 Dicembre 2016)

Inizio a dubitare che sia realmente fatta. Su altre fonti leggo solo che il Milan lo ha richiesto in prestito all'Everton. Ma da qui a dire che è fatta ce ne passa


----------



## wfiesso (30 Dicembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Inizio a dubitare che sia realmente fatta. Su altre fonti leggo solo che il Milan lo ha richiesto in prestito all'Everton. Ma da qui a dire che è fatta ce ne passa



Poi se a riportarlo è repubblica è come affidarsi a novella 2000


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma questa mi sembra una cosa molto simile al discorso tecnici stranieri vs italiani di cui si discuteva questa estate...
> e conosciamo tutti i responsi del campo...
> 
> Qui parliamo di un ragazzino che ha giocato, non tantissimo, in campionati importanti ma tatticamente non impegnativi cone il nostro, per giunta giustamente o ingiustamente bocciato,
> ...



è chiaro per me che la scelta Orsolini/Deulofeu è economica e non tecnica. Lo spagnolo viene a gratis ragazzi.


----------

